# Looking To Bu Seiko Dx Sealion 6106-5410



## vancouverboyy (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

I flew from Vancouver to Sydney last year and lost one of my bags, losing many valuables including my Dad's watch. It was a pearl faced square Seiko DX SeaLion 6106-5410. I'd really like to replace it. It was a Japanese model with English days & Japanese characters as options. circa 1967. Any suggestions?

Please forward your ideas to [email protected]

thanks! edward


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

vancouverboyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I flew from Vancouver to Sydney last year and lost one of my bags, losing many valuables including my Dad's watch. It was a pearl faced square Seiko DX SeaLion 6106-5410. I'd really like to replace it. It was a Japanese model with English days & Japanese characters as options. circa 1967. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Hi Edward,

Welcome to the forum.









In my limited experience the elegant square-faced 6106s are very difficult ot come across (unlike TV screen Seiko 5's from the 1970s). No doubt you will be posting your search on other forums?

If you can't find the exact match, you might want to Google in 'Jayhawk's Watch Photograph Database' (sorry, can't transfer the link, though some other member might be able to.)

This identifies many of the Seiko series including your dad's. Click on the 6000 picture (5th row down)and this will bring up droves of examples of 6106s etc. and you can keep clicking away and might find a suitable alternative to go searching for on eBay or wherever.

I've got a nice 6106-8030 (six rows below your dad's) which I am willing to part with - hardly the same shape, but a period Sealion.

Good luck with the search

Graham


----------

